# What is it like sharing the kids "every other weekend?"



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

First of all, what does it mean "every other weekend?" Does that mean a spouse see's the kids EVERY weekend? (Sorry if this question is stupid lol).

And how is it like not seeing the kids all the time if you don't mind answering?


----------



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm glad you posted this Curious. I'm facing this situation here in the near future. My H wants to leave and wants to see our 7-month old on certain days and I've only been away from her for 4 days while my H and I went on vacation. So this is all new to me too. Good luck!


----------



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

Haha well I'm not a married or divorced I just hear this term used so I'm CURIOUS to see what it means and what it's like.
But good luck with you and hope all is well heartbroken!


----------



## Democritus (May 10, 2013)

Every other weekend means every second weekend. I've been lucky enough to establish a clear cut 50/50 split with my ex since the beginning, and even that is tough after being with them every day of their lives before that.

I really feel for the fathers that are stuck with "every other weekend" or other similar arrangements. My situation sucks like everyone else's, but I count my blessings where co-parenting is concerned.


----------



## Curious_Guy (Aug 21, 2013)

So 1st week, mom has them.
2nd week, dad has them.
3rd week, mom has them.
4th week, dad has them. Am I right?

Or does dad only have them two weekends a month on Saturdays and Sundays only? (Gosh I hope it's not this one lol)


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Let's just say that initially, it's a whole lot of sheer heartbreak! But just as soon as I had started dating again, then my XW started letting me have my boys just about anytime that I wanted them!

I definitely made it a "win-win" situation!*


----------

